# Abu Garcia Black Max (Freshwater)



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have a new, bought it last year but never fished it, Abu Garcia Black Max Casting reel. These go for at least $50. With mine you get 8lb new Stren line and do not have to pay sales tax but it is less money. This could be yours if the Price is Right......no dammit that is a game show....for $35














About the reel...delivering all the performance and toughness of the Max line for under $50, the Abu Garcia Black Max Casting Reel is equipped with a 6.4:1 gear ratio and a super smooth 5 bearing system. Built around a lightweight, one-piece graphite frame and sideplates, it also comes equipped with a machined, double anodized Aluminum Spool, which provides added strength without adding excess weight. Duragear Brass Gearing also ensures extended gear life, and the Power Disk drag system delivers smooth performance throughout its range, while a MaxTrax Brake System offers complete cast control. Precision engineered with a smoother feel, increased performance, and a more compact design, the Abu Garcia Black Max Casting Reel does it all for a great price.

Paypal and I ship CONUS for six bucks. I will not ship to North Korean or Arkansas.


----------

